# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Русские типажи

## mishau_

Я нашел интересную заметку. На мой взгляд, шуточные типажи, представленные в заметке в виде карикатур очень точно отражают реальность. 
I've found an amusing article. The funny types of individuals, presented in the article as caricatures, depict rerality very life-like, in my opinion.  
Вот ссылка. Here's the link.  * Field Guide To Moscow*     Иностранцы составили путеводитель по московским типажам (ФОТО)  
Лишь домохозяка, на мой взгляд, выглядит как иностранка. Чужое лицо. Все остальные типажи очень точные. Ваши мнения?  
And only the Mayonnaisus Infinitas housewife seems a non-Russian. Her face is totally foreign. Cashilokius Nongayicus too. As for the rest all the types are very apt.  
Your comments, please?  
P.S. (Jewish Businessman resembles Boris Berezovsky very much.)

----------


## Man

Что в этих типажах есть. Не все точно, но весьма близко.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Мне больше всего понравилась продавщица. Помню смотрел по каналу Travel&Living программу, где англичане приехали в Москву, Питер, Мурманск... Так вот, в Питере продавщица никак не могла понять, чего они хотят и чё-то им злобно втирала. Да и в поезде, в вагоне-ресторане, тоже не всё гладко было.

----------


## mishau_

::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Хех.... Сходство налицо!   ::  
Это потому что он в их стране живёт.

----------


## mishau_

> Хех.... Сходство налицо!

 На лице, Санчес, на лице!  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

На носу....   ::  
Exile - это англичане? А почему тогда .ru?

----------


## mishau_

> Exile - это англичане? А почему тогда .ru?

 А я думал итальянцы. Вообще ру обосновано, потомучто сайт посвящен иностранцам живущим или работающим в России. Для тех, кто живет в россии (независимл от гражданства и языка) доменная зона ru удобнее, это логично.

----------


## Scorpio

> Exile - это англичане? А почему тогда .ru?
> 			
> 		  А я думал итальянцы. Вообще ру обосновано, потомучто сайт посвящен иностранцам живущим или работающим в России. Для тех, кто живет в россии (независимл от гражданства и языка) доменная зона ru удобнее, это логично.

 Строго говоря, это издания позиционирует себя как "газета для экспатриатов в России". Большинство сотрудников (в т.ч. Марк Эймс, главный редактор) кажется американцы.
(Что же касается "типажей", то не берусь комментировать -- я как-то по ночным клубам не хожу. Да и вообще, мы с Exile явно обитаем в разных городах.)

----------


## mishau_

> Да и вообще, мы с Exile явно обитаем в разных городах.

 Зато я в одинаковом, Москва называется  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Я это и хотел сказать -- что мы с ними в двух разных Москвах.  ::

----------


## mishau_

Мы с ними в разных городах,
Они в Москве, а мы - в Москвах.    ::

----------


## Dusik

ой, очень здоровские типажи, да!  ::   
мне непонятны были негры в украинских костюмах, но я в москве давно уж не была, поэтому наверное и удивляюсь  ::

----------


## Wowik

Не очень понятный типаж встретил на пакете кефира в Осло   
Если это кавказец, то почему он пляшет русскую присядку?
Если он русский, то что-то он одет странновато.
Даже если он с Тибета, то что, и там пляшут русскую присядку?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

это народный норвежский танцор   ::   
шутки шутками, может они танцуют так в тибете? откуда сам знаешь?   ::

----------


## Indra

Это наверное КАФИР

----------


## Wowik

> шутки шутками, может они танцуют так в тибете?

 В кирзовых сапогах?
К тому же он явно не монголоид.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ну, может он иностранец, который учится... не было больще сапогов, взяли те, которые у них были   ::

----------


## mishau_

Вот что надо было одеть-то:

----------


## Wowik

> Ай бара барла биир - Я купил бутылку пива.

 "Лё вер вер ва вер ле вер вер ан вер" - "Le ver vert va vers le vert verre en verre" - "Зелёный червяк ползёт к зелёному стеклянному стакану"

----------


## Leof

Мне кажется, этот человек - военный. У него синие погоны с десятью звёздочками.

----------


## Theodor

> Мне кажется, этот человек - военный. У него синие погоны с десятью звёздочками.

 Да е-мое. Это же казак. Правда весьма препарированный  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Да е-мое. Это же казак. Правда весьма препарированный

 Вот-вот, шапка на монгольскую похожа.

----------


## Юрка

> Не очень понятный типаж встретил на пакете кефира в Осло

 Кажется это кубанский казак. Шапка похожа на кубанку.

----------


## mishau_

Мне кажется, это - клоун из норвежского цирка.  
p.s. Странно, но типаж предпринимателя таинственно исчез из списка фотографий.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Мне кажется, это - клоун из норвежского цирка.

  нет, у нас нет таких клоунов.

----------


## mishau_

> нет, у нас нет таких клоунов.

 М-да, может они ездили в Шведский цирк за прототипом?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=mishau_] 

> нет, у нас нет таких клоунов.

 М-да, может они ездили в Шведский цирк за прототипом?[/quote:7u6ux2gy]
А это вполне возможно. Что там творится в Швеции - никто не знает. Сволочи! :P

----------


## gRomoZeka

Кубанки не такие.
По-моему, это грузин, который делает зарядку.   ::  
ЗЫ. Кефир ведь грузинское слово?

----------


## Юрка

> По-моему, это грузин, который делает зарядку.   
> ЗЫ. Кефир ведь грузинское слово?

 А грузины носят рубахи-косоворотки ?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А грузины носят рубахи-косоворотки ?

 Если это не грузин, тогда к списку того, чего я не понимаю в жизни добавляется еще один пункт: почему русских вечно изображают  усатыми жгучими брюнетами.   ::  
Вот недавно смотрела какой-то боевичок, так там не русская мафия, а цыганский табор какой-то. Ходят, трясут черными кудрями и размахивают кинжалами.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Ходят, трясут черными кудрями

 По описанию очень похоже на болгар   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Вот недавно смотрела какой-то боевичок, так там не русская мафия, а цыганский табор какой-то. Ходят, трясут черными кудрями и размахивают кинжалами.

 Голливуду всё равно: Балканы или Россия, цыгане или русские.

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Юрка  А грузины носят рубахи-косоворотки ?   Если это не грузин, тогда к списку того, чего я не понимаю в жизни добавляется еще один пункт: почему русских вечно изображают  усатыми жгучими брюнетами.   
> Вот недавно смотрела какой-то боевичок, так там не русская мафия, а цыганский табор какой-то. Ходят, трясут черными кудрями и размахивают кинжалами.

 Наверное потому, что основная масса эмигрантов из России - евреи и кавказцы. Вот они и создали такой имидж.

----------


## Scorpio

А вы пресловутый "Борат" не смотрели? Я нет, но видел, что "казахского журналиста" там играет чернявый усатый идиот (похожий на настоящего казаха не более, чем на австралийского аборигена).

----------


## Basil77

> А вы пресловутый "Борат" не смотрели? Я нет, но видел, что "казахского журналиста" там играет чернявый усатый идиот (похожий на настоящего казаха не более, чем на австралийского аборигена).

 Где же его посмотришь, если его запретили? Если только из сети скачать... Может у кого есть ссылка?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  А вы пресловутый "Борат" не смотрели? Я нет, но видел, что "казахского журналиста" там играет чернявый усатый идиот (похожий на настоящего казаха не более, чем на австралийского аборигена).   Где же его посмотришь, если его запретили? Если только из сети скачать... Может у кого есть ссылка?

 У нас все бесплатные локальные сетки забиты этим Боратом. Кстати, непонятно, почему запретили. Все смотрят, а потом с наслаждением ругают - можно сказать, антиамериканская пропаганда.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by Scorpio  А вы пресловутый "Борат" не смотрели? Я нет, но видел, что "казахского журналиста" там играет чернявый усатый идиот (похожий на настоящего казаха не более, чем на австралийского аборигена).   Где же его посмотришь, если его запретили? Если только из сети скачать... Может у кого есть ссылка?   У нас все бесплатные локальные сетки забиты этим Боратом. Кстати, непонятно, почему запретили. Все смотрят, а потом с наслаждением ругают - можно сказать, антиамериканская пропаганда.

 Запретили из солидарности с Казахстаном.
Назарбаев Путина попросил.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

я смотрел его на английском, и нормально было. Но когда я видел русский перевод, мне сильно не понравился. Ладно, это было скачалька, но лучше всегда смотреть на оригинальном языке! Теряешь всякую тонкость!

----------


## Basil77

> Запретили из солидарности с Казахстаном.
> Назарбаев Путина попросил.

 Я думаю, что он до этого не опускался (Назарбаев, в смысле). Скорее просто наши чинуши решили, что таким образом сделают Назарбаеву приятное, вот и запретили.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Запретили из солидарности с Казахстаном.
> Назарбаев Путина попросил.   Я думаю, что он до этого не опускался (Назарбаев, в смысле). Скорее просто наши чинуши решили, что таким образом сделают Назарбаеву приятное, вот и запретили.

 Это даже в официальных новостях говорили - когда фильм запретили в России, журналисты обратились за информацией к властям - версия была именно такая. Поскольку Казахстан - крупный торговый и политический партнёр России, было решено фильм запретить, чтобы не осложнять отношений с Назарбаевым.

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by Ramil  Запретили из солидарности с Казахстаном.
> Назарбаев Путина попросил.   Я думаю, что он до этого не опускался (Назарбаев, в смысле). Скорее просто наши чинуши решили, что таким образом сделают Назарбаеву приятное, вот и запретили.   Это даже в официальных новостях говорили - когда фильм запретили в России, журналисты обратились за информацией к властям - версия была именно такая. Поскольку Казахстан - крупный торговый и политический партнёр России, было решено фильм запретить, чтобы не осложнять отношений с Назарбаевым.

 Никто этот маразм в России не запрещал: http://www.inopressa.ru/nytimes/2006/11 ... 1:08/borat 
Кстати, скачать этот фильм можно на большинстве торрент-трекеров. Например www.kinoclub.org или www.kinozal.ws

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  А вы пресловутый "Борат" не смотрели? Я нет, но видел, что "казахского журналиста" там играет чернявый усатый идиот (похожий на настоящего казаха не более, чем на австралийского аборигена).   Где же его посмотришь, если его запретили? Если только из сети скачать... Может у кого есть ссылка?

 Запретили *к показу в кинотеатрах* -- и все. 
Недавно я был в крупном торговом центре недалеко от дома -- где даже есть отдел, торгующий лицензионным аудио и видео.  ::  Там фильм находится на самом видном месте, и на обложке сам "казахский журналист" (в голом виде, но самые интересные места закрывает прямоугольник с надписью "Фильм запрещен к показу в кинотеатрах России"   ::  ).
Так что, можно скачать, можно купить в магазине лицензию -- если не жаль тратить 300+ руб. на этот, хмм, "шедевр".

----------


## Indra

Прошу прощения за мой немецкий - данах эту тупость смотреть  ::  
давайте лучше про фильм "Остров" поговорим.

----------


## Bisquit

Я вчера "Экипаж" на DVD пересмотрел. Все-таки умели снимать фильмы в наше время.

----------


## Wowik

> Запретили *к показу в кинотеатрах* -- и все.

 Точнее: не рекомендовали к показу  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Запретили *к показу в кинотеатрах* -- и все.   Точнее: не рекомендовали к показу

 В реалиях современной России - это одно и то же.

----------


## Wowik

*Caucasian Kefir* from Budapest

----------


## Basil77

> *Caucasian Kerif* from Budapest

 Почему "Kerif"? Там написано "Kefir".  ::

----------


## Wowik

Очепятка. Мы же там не только кефир пили  ::  
Поправил.

----------

